# Bay Rat Lures



## BayRat (Aug 19, 2014)

On behalf of everyone here at Bay Rat Lures, I would like to say hello to all of the members of this board. We currently manufacture four lure models, with more in the works for release at the beginning of next year. Our lures are molded, assembled, painted, and packaged under one roof here in Erie, PA. Bay Rat Lures have been producing fish for 2 1/2 years now, we have just recently ramped up production to bring them to market. Bay Rat Lures are currently available in several shops in the Great Lakes region as well as a few online retailers. We proudly stand by the fact that our lures are 100% made in the U.S.A., everything from the plastic material used to mold them to the components and packaging. Check us out online as well as on Facebook.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With fewer hunting opportunities I am going to have to get a lot more serious about fishing. When I get to my computer I'll have to check out your lures. Welcome to nodakoutdoors.


----------

